
Compound Interest is for People Too - ph0rque
http://avichal.wordpress.com/2012/04/26/compound-interest-is-for-people-too/
======
ph0rque
The only problem I have with this idea is as follows: if the people I want to
surround myself with are better at X than I am, by definition I am worse at X
than they are. So if they follow the same advice, they'd never want to hang
out/work with me!

